# 5/3/1 and Rest Pause



## tri-terror (Apr 29, 2013)

Read this new article today by Wendler and thought holy fuck this is kind of cool!  The funny thing is I was just thinking about doing RP work for assistance work this last weekend!  This could work really well for someone who is strapped for time to get to the gym because it's only two days per week.
Anyway here is a link the article:
T NATION | 5/3/1 and Rest Pause: A Six Week Challenge


----------



## fubaseball (Apr 29, 2013)

Hey Tri, here is a article you might find helpful also

http://articles.elitefts.com/training-articles/kentucky-strong-531-for-strongman/


----------



## dudcki27 (Apr 29, 2013)

Lol. I was reading about this last week. I wonder how much you can actually benefit from only two days a week in the gym?


----------



## omegachewy (Apr 29, 2013)

could it be applied to  multiple days though


----------



## tri-terror (Apr 29, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> Lol. I was reading about this last week. I wonder how much you can actually benefit from only two days a week in the gym?



If you do it the right way I think it could be good in a pinch.
Although frequency of training os what really makes DC.  I think I would arrange this in a 3 or 4 day per week fashion as per original 5/3/1


----------



## AtomAnt (Apr 30, 2013)

I've talked with a few people about it and I think this program could be effective because the intensity of DC with added volume would warrant added days of rest, so this program would provide that. 

Others have said that they think it is too much.  Doing auxiliary work in RP fashion would wear one out too fast. 

But I think that because the program is set up as a 6 week challenge and only done twice per week, once can make adequate progress and really provide deep stimulation during the 6 week period.

But personally, only hitting the iron twice per week would kill me mentally.  Doing a DC 2-way was tough enough to wrap my head around even though I loved it once I got started, but I'm not sure how I would take to only hitting the gym twice.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 30, 2013)

Great stuff guys !!!
2 days a week would stress me out too.. but if it works for one self that's cool.


----------

